# Turbo replacement instructions



## Shmigelz (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello everybody,

Does anybody know If there is any step by step or video to remove and install a turbo on a 1.4l cruze.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Did yours go bad?


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

It shouldn't be too bad. Just disconnect the intercooler charge tube, the exhaust has one bolt for the v band I think. Then, there are the oil/water lines ( I don't remember if these turbos are water cooled or oil cooled, so there may not be water lines) and then there are some bolts that hold on the heat shield, take those out, then, take out the bolts that hold the exhaust manifold/turbo manifold to the head and it should just slide out. Hopefully.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> Did yours go bad?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...rbo-just-wastegate-actuator-non-warranty.html


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...rbo-just-wastegate-actuator-non-warranty.html


Thanks!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think some of the bolts are single-use (toque til yield) type. So you need new ones to get it right.


----------



## Shmigelz (Sep 9, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...rbo-just-wastegate-actuator-non-warranty.html


Yep. Wastegate actuator pin is garbage.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shmigelz (Sep 9, 2012)

Clausses said:


> It shouldn't be too bad. Just disconnect the intercooler charge tube, the exhaust has one bolt for the v band I think. Then, there are the oil/water lines ( I don't remember if these turbos are water cooled or oil cooled, so there may not be water lines) and then there are some bolts that hold on the heat shield, take those out, then, take out the bolts that hold the exhaust manifold/turbo manifold to the head and it should just slide out. Hopefully.


I was hoping that too. Almost there I hope


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

